
AT&T giving away FREE LTE IoT starterkits - fakir
Code ATTIOTSK2<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Starterkit.att.com
======
rkho
Just tried out the code, but it looks like the GET request for that coupon
code is now returning 404.

~~~
alexgaribay
I just tried as well. I'm getting a 404 for the coupon.

------
noomerikal
[http://Starterkit.att.com](http://Starterkit.att.com)

------
thrownawayz
THANK YOU!

It _is_ free, apply code in checkout.

------
jbawgs
Ordered one for free. Use the code, and you don't even have to enter payment
details.

------
BadIron
yeah, it's _free_ , use the code. Thank you!

------
jlgaddis
Not quite "FREE".

"SIM Only": $11

"Hardware + SIM": $99

Include "up to 300 MB data & 300 SMS", which expires after six months.

